# Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare crash on startup. (Win7)



## ForgedInStone (Mar 21, 2009)

Hello, TSF.

I installed Call of Duty 4, put the latest patches on, but when I try to start the game (MP), it crashes. Yes, in safe mode too.

Mass Effect and NFS Undercover work perfectly. 

I searched and I saw a thread describing a similar problem (found here), but none of those solutions seem to work.

I think the audio causes a problem, since I don't have my original drivers installed, I'm using the Windows 7 drivers. (The drivers CD is stuck in a burnt CD-ROM and I misplaced my favorite screwdriver.  Also, that CD ROM is my only one.) 
The drivers from the Realtek website caused some problems with Windows XP and refuse to install on Windows 7. (I get a repeated "do you want to install these drivers" dialogue)

Here's the application crash dump:


> Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
> Application Name:	iw3mp.exe
> Application Version:	0.0.0.0
> Application Timestamp:	4859a219
> ...


DirectX diagnostic is attached. 

Any help would be appreciated.  

Godspeed.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi,
Please try uninstalling the game using Revouninstaller and selecting the advanced feature. Can you also post the exact model of your sound card?


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

ForgedInStone said:


> Hello, TSF.
> 
> I installed Call of Duty 4, put the latest patches on, but when I try to start the game (MP), it crashes. Yes, in safe mode too.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, uninstalling is a waste of time. :sigh: The game does it. IW refuses to address the issue and the COD4 community just has to live with it. I guess they are to busy making new games that don't work right, either.

Original drivers for your Audio would most likely cause more problems. Driver updates are designed to be installed with Windows updates, as the point of the update is to fix programmatic errors and security isues. The best thing to do, is install the latest Video, Audio, Motherboard and Game Drivers/Service Packs/Patches.

I have found running the game as an administrator helps as well. Right-Click the MP Icon, and choose the "Advanced" button. Select the box next to "Run as Administrator", click "Apply" and then "OK".

Also make sure in your control panel -> Sound, that the box for "Allow applications to take exclusive control of this device" and "Give exclusive mode applicatons priority", are checked for both the Playback and Recording. You can find these check boxes by Right-Clicking your device and choosing properties, then click on the "Advanced" tab.

It will still happen, but hopefully less frequent.....

Good Luck...

=170= Sven2157


----------



## ForgedInStone (Mar 21, 2009)

Unfortunately, I can't find the option about applications using the device. 

Also, yes, I tried running it as administrator, didn't help.

Edit: I ran the game while Winamp was playing music! It worked! :laugh:


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

ForgedInStone said:


> Unfortunately, I can't find the option about applications using the device.
> 
> Also, yes, I tried running it as administrator, didn't help.
> 
> Edit: I ran the game while Winamp was playing music! It worked! :laugh:


One suggestion made by IW, is to uninstall your Audio drivers, and then let Windows Update install the Windows version drivers. You could try that. I have not personally done this, because COD4 is the only program that does this, and I actually use my Creative 7.1 Surround Speakers.

Besides, that game loads so fast, I can be back in in under 30 seconds. I can honestly say that I have never had the problem while playing; just loading and switching maps.... :4-dontkno

*** EDIT ***
You may also want to try to install the K-Lite CODEC pack for Windows 7; if Winamp stopped the crash, maybe it runs a different codec than the stock Windows one. K-Lite CODEC pack would install, several common Audio and Video codecs. Just a thought.... :tongue:


----------

